# I LOVE my Polly!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How can you not adore a kitten that wakes you up at 3AM just to nuzzle your neck and give you kisses?? No desire to play, just kiss, snuggle then go to sleep again. OMG  :jump This little girl is just about the most perfect kitten I've ever met and I am so happy to call her mine. :deal


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

lol lucky you,  Ebony also wakes me up in the early hours of the morning but she does it my swatting my nose and sitting on my head. (not quite as adorable as nuzzles and kisses) :lol:


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I totally relate. That's exactly how kiki is. She purrs and purrs for a rub then goes back to sleep


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

And then there is Skye, who howls at 4 Am, kneads and humps on your arms, lol. 

Happy you have a lovebug!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

"Don't be jealous....don't be jealous"

WIsh I could borrow Polly for some lessons.

Simba, the darling, wakes us with his loud howling every morning about 4:30am so he can leave his room and go visit Mystik's room.

If DH is up before me and lets them out of their rooms (and forgets to secure our bedroom door), all three play "jump on Mommy and try to get her to play blanket mouse"....and, if Mommy doesn't cooperate (which she rarely does at those horrid hours), then Simba decides the new game is climb under the blankets and attack Mommy's foot. Because we are still only able to trim one nail a day (very active little guy), you can imagine how far the "blanket mouse" moves.....

Wish I could get cuddles and kisses....

Guess Marcia gets all the luck for being a fabulous angel to rescued kitties. I am so happy for Marcia and more for Polly! What a great addition to your senior cat's home!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

To really sweeten the Polly pot, she is completely mute! Almost never meows and is quiet as a mouse plus she sleeps alot of the day and all night and is happy to keep herself entertained. The absolute PURRFECT kitten for me!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, little Polly is such a little angel.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She somehow seemed like a special kitty from the minute you brought her to your place to foster. There was something so angelic about her little face, and it seems she's got a personality to match!


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I think I love Polly also.......


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

DaveMB said:


> lol lucky you,  Ebony also wakes me up in the early hours of the morning but she does it my swatting my nose and sitting on my head. (not quite as adorable as nuzzles and kisses) :lol:


Doesn't sound fun, but does sound kinda funny....


----------

